# Wheres my Gizmo ?



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

I've been not here for awhile and see Gizmos have been shipping :rock:

Wheres my Gizmo ? 

I've got Voodoo Dolls and I'm not afraid to use them :stirthepot::boom:


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

Drunkonjack said:


> I've been not here for awhile and see Gizmos have been shipping :rock:
> 
> Wheres my Gizmo ?
> 
> I've got Voodoo Dolls and I'm not afraid to use them :stirthepot::boom:


I think you have to order one before they will ship it to you.


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

m-fine said:


> I think you have to order one before they will ship it to you.


This must mean they are open for buissness ? 

before there were no phone #'s and no sales people to order from.

Good to see things are moving along.

But is Seaton getting anything done :boxer:


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

Drunkonjack said:


> This must mean they are open for buissness ?
> 
> before there were no phone #'s and no sales people to order from.


Go to the "new" website and you can order online or find the phone number to call Ray. I would suggest calling so you can have an entertaining conversation with Ray to brighten your morning.



> But is Seaton getting anything done :boxer:


Is the sun blue? Is the sky pink? Did you enjoy your X-plosive sub while eating turkey last year? 

People named Mark move at a different pace, I would suggest patience, or better yet, a "motivational visit" to Chicago.


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Hey, I'll tag along...*

just to give him some Monkey Biznez!

And take Spank Me Frank & Sound Vixen w/ you! No way Seaton can take on all 3 at once:mr-t::biglaugh::ufo:


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

Will a gizmo work with an ipod ?


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Drunkonjack said:


> Will a gizmo work with an ipod ?


DOJ .. Absolutely. My son uses his Ipod with a Gizmo, in a 2.1 system, in his room. He loves it. :boom:


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

craigsub said:


> DOJ .. Absolutely. My son uses his Ipod with a Gizmo, in a 2.1 system, in his room. He loves it. :boom:


I want one then . 

I wanted one even if it didn't :assshake:


----------

